# subpixel rendering for TT fonts under XFree

## katakombi

Hi all,

  i used to run a Debian dist, and the xfree 4.1 debs has been able to display nifty subpixel rendered TT fonts.

(4 more info about this topic goto http://jmason.org/howto/subpixel.html )

However, i didn't manage to get it working under Gentoo the way it rocked on Debian!

I suspect the freetype2 package and its confusing hinting issues might  have something to do with it.

I took my old XftConfig (from Debian) and set QT_XFT=true.

The antialiasing applies, but in a real nasty way (blurred, completely coloured, it seems...)

On getting the impression how it should look like follow the link above.

(Perhaps i could post some screenshot within the next days...)

Anyone the same problem, anyone known to antialiasing?

i'd appreciate any help! 

   thanks in advance, katakombi >8^)

----------

